# Hello from Lincolnshire



## CountrySo (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello!
I'm Sophie (usually shortened to So) from Lincolnshire.
I've been reading around this forum for a while and have already posted in the anonymous section.
I have now got four mice (3 of which I really shouldn't have bought) and have some more lovely mice waiting with a breeder 
I hope to learn as much as I can. 
I've never kept mice before so didn't know if I'd like them but now I hope to breed them some day.
Yep. That's about it.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## CountrySo (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you both


----------



## Naomi_lincs (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi! Really pleased to find a fellow mouse lover from Lincolnshire! May I ask about the breeder you use, I'm desperate to get some siamese mice but Lincolnshire seems to be non existent as far as mouse breeding goes I keep go ogling and making enquiries buy it's hard to find anything. If you can help that'd be great thank you


----------

